# Robinho in vendita: il Milan proverà a cederlo entro oggi



## admin (31 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola tra poche ore, il Milan entro la serata di oggi, Venerdì 31 Gennaio 2014, data di chiusura del calciomercato, proverà a cedere Robinho.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ormai è difficile, troppo poco tempo.


----------



## arcanum (31 Gennaio 2014)

Magari....anche gratis oramai.

Il sogno sarebbe: fuori lui e Birsa....dentro Menez


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2014)

In un giorno è impossibile, comunque in Brasile non chiude quindi c'è tempo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2014)

il problema è a chi?? sembra una notizia buttata li cosi..


----------



## Ale (31 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola tra poche ore, il Milan entro la serata di oggi, Venerdì 31 Gennaio 2014, data di chiusura del calciomercato, proverà a cedere Robinho.



impossibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2014)

L'ho ipotizzato qualche ora fa, prima che uscisse la notizia.
Troppi giocatori in quel ruolo, è probabilissimo che un acquirente ci sia già, solo che la trattativa già avviata da giorni è stata tenuta ben nascosta.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (31 Gennaio 2014)

son gia 2 anni che va avanti sta storia della cessione, ma quando ci liberiamo di sto cesso?


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2014)

dipende. 

il mercato nelle altre nazioni (brasile compreso), fino a quanto dura ? 

cmq finora le zecche (constant, zaccardo....) sono rimaste tutte, rimarrà pure lui.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dipende.
> 
> il mercato nelle altre nazioni (brasile compreso), fino a quanto dura ?
> 
> cmq finora le zecche (constant, zaccardo....) sono rimaste tutte, rimarrà pure lui.



nocerino è andato..


----------



## arcanum (31 Gennaio 2014)

....anche Matri.

Dai le cose potevano andar meglio ma non possiamo lamentarci, Nocerino e Matri fuori...probabilmente anche Zaccardo. Già così va bene a cessioni, si spera giusto in un'altra perla.
In entrata Honda, Rami ed Essien già son qualcosa...a queste si aggiunge una scommessa come Taarabt.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Più che un giocatore è una disgrazia e mi auguro di cuore che vada via, fosse anche a costo zero. Pagherei quasi di tasca mia perchè se ne andasse.
Ma Robinho da annoiato e con la pancia vale lo stesso almeno 2 babbiony.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Più che un giocatore è una disgrazia e mi auguro di cuore che vada via, fosse anche a costo zero. Pagherei quasi di tasca mia perchè se ne andasse.
> Ma Robinho da annoiato e con la pancia vale lo stesso almeno 2 babbiony.



io preferisco anche birsa a biabiany e ho detto tutto..


----------



## zico (31 Gennaio 2014)

Robinho, BIrsa, Biabiany, non sono giocatori da milan, gia' ma noi non siamo piu' il milan......... abbiamo rinnovato il contratto a robinho abbiamo acquistato mezze tacche per 4 euro , in questo stato di confusione totale honda non sa' piu dove giocare, balotelli pure, di elsha non si parla piu' e visto l'acquisto di CR7 made in Marocco per ancora un po' non lo sentiremo. Praticamente ci troviamo con una rosa di 40 giocatori medi senza un progetto e senza prospettive ....... veo il gallo troppo carico in questi giorni e cio' mi preoccupa molto...... secondo me finisce per dare tutto saponara al parma che fa' l'affare e ci rifila il brocco.......


----------



## Albijol (31 Gennaio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dipende.
> 
> il mercato nelle altre nazioni (brasile compreso), fino a quanto dura ?



Mi pare che in Turchia (uno dei pochissimi paesi dove Sbirulinho ha mercato) chiudono lunedì


----------



## Stex (31 Gennaio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dipende.
> 
> il mercato nelle altre nazioni (brasile compreso), fino a quanto dura ?
> 
> cmq finora le zecche (constant, zaccardo....) sono rimaste tutte, rimarrà pure lui.


 
Se nn sbaglio in Brasile e aperto fino a metà marzo


----------



## chicagousait (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sono due anni che vogliono venderlo e poi sto miracolato rimane sembre da noi a far danni


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sarebbe troppo bello ... È a quel punto si capirebbe l acquisto dell inutile biabiany ( o come si scrive )


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2014)

Up

http://www.milanworld.net/post-costruttivi-e-quote-vt14443.html#post391815


----------



## Dave (31 Gennaio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il mercato nelle altre nazioni (brasile compreso), fino a quanto dura ?



C'è un altro mese, finisce a marzo.


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Gennaio 2014)

Magari!
Sarebbe un miracolo cedere questa sanguisuga.


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sarebbe la notizia migliore di gennaio


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2014)

Se va via va in Brasile ormai si sa.


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola tra poche ore, il Milan entro la serata di oggi, Venerdì 31 Gennaio 2014, data di chiusura del calciomercato, proverà a cedere Robinho.



In brasile mi pare chiudesse il 15 marzo... c'è sempre tempo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Gennaio 2014)

sarebbe un sogno...non è degno non solo di giocare con il Milan, ma anche di essere Brasiliano...Vergogna Nazionale


----------



## Jino (31 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo bene, costa tanto ed ha poco da dare.


----------



## O Animal (31 Gennaio 2014)

Essendo un giocatore mediatico potrebbe avere diversi pretendenti ma con il mondiale alle porte questi 4 mesi vorrà giocare in un campionato in cui sarà visibile a Scolari, perciò o Milan o Brasile.

Scadenza contratto Milan: 30.06.2016

Chiusure finestre calciomercati potenzialmente interessati:
Stati Uniti 15.04.2014
Brasile 31.03.2014
Giappone 29.03.2014
Ucraina 01.03.2014
Cina 28.02.2014
Russia 24.02.2014
Turchia 01.02.2014

Detto ciò secondo me rimarrà a Milano sicuramente almeno fino alla fine di questa stagione...


----------



## Ciachi (31 Gennaio 2014)

.....novità????? Vi prego datemi una bella notizia!!!! Almeno una!!!!


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo la Gazzetta c'è tempo fino a marzo per la cessione di Robinho.*


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2014)

*Sempre secondo la Gazzetta il Milan ha bloccato alcune iniziative nelle quali Robinho è testimonial. Questo farebbe pensare ad una cessione in vista. E' difficile che la trattativa con il Santos possa ri-decollare nuovamente, ma mai dire mai.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo la Gazzetta il Milan ha bloccato alcune iniziative nelle quali Robinho è testimonial. Questo farebbe pensare ad una cessione in vista. E' difficile che la trattativa con il Santos possa ri-decollare nuovamente, ma mai dire mai.*



Se va via torna al Santos,c'è tempo fino a Marzo per darlo via.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2014)

forza monaco


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2014)

Te pareva


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2014)

Che accollo


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Gennaio 2014)

è assurdo, un giocatore che da 3 anni è semplicemente ridicolo e non riusciamo a darlo a nessuno


----------



## iceman. (31 Gennaio 2014)

Non lo vuole nessuno, ROTFL, che aborto


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Io penso che quest'anno se ne andrà, se non a gennaio, di sicuro in estate. Non si può continuare con questo qui che ha da tre anni la testa altrove.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2014)

Credo possa partire solo ed esclusivamente REGALANDO il cartellino. Forse...


----------



## Alex (31 Gennaio 2014)

cioè questo giocatore finito si ruba lo stipendio da 3 anni e non riescono a mandarlo via


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2014)

l'intuizione di galliani di non venderlo assieme a thiago e ibra è roba da raccontare ai nipoti


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Mi ricordavo che il mercato Brasiliano fosse aperto fino a Agosto, e fino a Luglio per gli acquisti dall'estero.


----------



## ArrigoSacchi (31 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi ricordavo che il mercato Brasiliano fosse aperto fino a Agosto, e fino a Luglio per gli acquisti dall'estero.



è aperto fino a marzo


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi ricordavo che il mercato Brasiliano fosse aperto fino a Agosto, e fino a Luglio per gli acquisti dall'estero.


quello è il mercato estivo.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> quello è il mercato estivo.



Sì sì lo so, però forse mi pare di ricordare che riaprisse a Aprile e richiudesse a fine Agosto-Settembre.
[MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] ho detto un'eresia ?


----------



## Belfast Boy (31 Gennaio 2014)

Io credo che Seedorf gli dia ancora qualche chances. I brasiliani sono molto ben visti da Clarence, e non è solo questione della moglie non intendo questo... per i maliziosi...
Come hanno scritto altri, in ogni caso Binho in madre patria ha ancora appeal e "mercato". Abbiamo tempo sino a Marzo sia noi che lui.


----------



## arcanum (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ma in realtà all'estero credo sia anche apprezzato...dai, vengono comprati i peggiori bidoni, Robinho non è questo scandalo di giocatore, è molto più forte di tanti giocatori che riescono a ritagliarsi uno spazio altrove, semplicemente tutte le richieste normali che non provengono dal Santos vengono rispedite al mittente.

Al momento per Robinho si profilano due possibilità: 
a) Brasile (con preferenza Santos) percependo uno stipendio "normale" (2,5-3 milioni)
b) qualche club europeo che gli offre uno stipendio sostanzialmente più alto di quello che percepisce al Milan (5-6 milioni)


Il Milan credo sia disposto a venderlo a pochi milioni ma non gratis. Il problema è che il Santos lo vuole gratis e non vuol neanche dargli uno stipendio esorbitante....l'opzione "b" è difficile, si può sperare giusto nel Monaco o qualche altra squadra ricca ma di campionati minori, penso quindi alla Turchia o in Arabia


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2014)

ma era una notizia totalmente inventata, che vi aspettavate? l'unica possibilità potrebbe essere il santos, ma non per ora non ci sono sviluppi..


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2014)

si poteva darlo al Santos in estate a 5 milioni... sarebbero stati comunque tanta roba per questo qui


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si poteva darlo al Santos in estate a 5 milioni... sarebbero stati comunque tanta roba per questo qui


Ma infatti.


----------



## O Animal (1 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì sì lo so, però forse mi pare di ricordare che riaprisse a Aprile e richiudesse a fine Agosto-Settembre.
> [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] ho detto un'eresia ?



Mi pare che il calciomercato estivo (invernale) in Brasile sia molto più brave di quelli europei perché avviene durante il Brasileirao e anche l'anno scorso per quanto riguarda i trasferimenti verso società brasiliane si era chiuso il 20 luglio per evitare che le squadre più ricche sì rafforzassero troppo comprando i calciatori dall'Europa a campionato già in corso...


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Mi pare che il calciomercato estivo (invernale) in Brasile sia molto più brave di quelli europei perché avviene durante il Brasileirao e anche l'anno scorso per quanto riguarda i trasferimenti verso società brasiliane si era chiuso il 20 luglio per evitare che le squadre più ricche sì rafforzassero troppo comprando i calciatori dall'Europa a campionato già in corso...



Ok ma tra Marzo e Luglio-Agosto (per quello interno) c'è una pausa ? Perchè mi ricordavo che chiudesse a Marzo ma riaprisse già tipo a metà Aprile.


----------



## O Animal (1 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ok ma tra Marzo e Luglio-Agosto (per quello interno) c'è una pausa ? Perchè mi ricordavo che chiudesse a Marzo ma riaprisse già tipo a metà Aprile.



Si si.. A metà aprile finiscono i campionati regionali e si apre una finestra di mercato fino all'inizio del Brasileirao (fine Maggio) a quel punto non mi ricordo se il calciomercato continui direttamente fino a metà luglio o se si sospenda a giugno...


----------



## InsideTheFire (1 Febbraio 2014)

purtroppo nemmeno sta volta...c'è ancora la speranza del brasile...speriamo...


----------

